

Twelve Go Best Practices - Stevo11
https://talks.golang.org/2013/bestpractices.slide#36

======
oldmanjay
[https://talks.golang.org/2013/bestpractices.slide#1](https://talks.golang.org/2013/bestpractices.slide#1)
might be a better place to start

